# Rehiras Sahib (Sampooran) - Sikh Prayer



## Astroboy

*Rehiras Sahib:* is the evening prayer of the Sikhs. Five different Gurus contributed to the evening prayer Guru Nanak, Guru Amardas, Guru Ramdas, Guru Arjan & Guru Gobind Singh. Each one enlightens another aspect of God. The rehras is the evening prayer of the Sikhs. It is recited at the end of a working day. Its purpose is to add energy to one's being, and covers a Sikh's business actions and living environments. It is intended to help with physical weakness, poverty of money, property and other earthly matters, and feelings of hopelessness, unsuccessfulness or worthlessness. Each one enlightens another aspect of God.The Bayntee Chaopaee is Guru Gobind Singh Ji's personal prayer for protection and is said to liberate the soul. It is related to the element of water.

This evening Bani is recited by many Sikhs after a hard days work. When feeling tired, the Sikh on their return to the home, have a wash and change into their indoor clothing and then together with the rest of their family recite this Bani. It adds energy to your body and to the mind. It allows you to conclude the day and thank the Almighty for the completion of another successful day. The verse speak of the greatness of Waheguru and the ways in which ones action will assist in attaining spiritual elevation. This Bani assists the person when they are physically weak, weak financial, with other material and earthly matters; when you feel hopeless, unsuccessful or worthless. It will elevate you mental and give you a fresh and positive view of things. Bayntee Chaopaee, which forms part of Rehiras Sahib is a Bani attributed to Guru Gobind Singh. It a Gurbani that is personal prayer for physical and mental protection and safeguard. It will also help liberate the mind and soul.

This Bani is a collection of hymns of five different Gurus. The Rehras as recorded in the Guru Granth Sahib contains hymns of only Guru Nanak ji, Guru Amardas ji, Guru Ramdas ji and Guru Arjan Dev. The compositions of Guru Gobind Singh ji were added in Rehiras Sahib in the late 19th century. This was later ratified by the supreme Sikh religious body - the Shiromani Gurudwara Prabandhak Committee. 

Click here > YouTube - Rehiras Sahib (Sampooran) - Sikh Prayer


----------



## Astroboy

Audio file 19 min


----------

